# Happy St Cecilia's Day!!



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

*Today is November 22nd - so a very Happy St Cecilia's Day to all!!*

How better to celebrate the feast day of the Patron Saint of musicians and church music, than with a little something dedicated to St Cecilia by - I think? - the only renowned composer who was actually _born _on November 22nd, St Cecilias's Day, that being of course the great Benjamin Britten...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Yay! When I saw the thread title, I actually thought of this piece. I love Britten.


----------

